# Legality issue



## Nemomessedup (Jul 31, 2016)

I have a pigmy hegdey at home and want him to come to college with me. However I'm going to college out of state. The state I'm going to school in requires a permit to get have one. If my permanent residence remains in NY would it still be legal to have him in Maine as I am not a resident?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

That's something you'd have to pursue with the state. It could be that you don't have to move your residency in order to get the permit. But that's really up to them. I would get in touch with the department that issues the permits and see what they say.


----------



## Nemomessedup (Jul 31, 2016)

My question though would be is it lawful to have it there without a permit if the permenant residence is not Maines


----------



## becauseEmily (May 14, 2016)

Like shinydistraction said, that's something you'll have to pursue it with the state to be sure. Just find which department handles those situations and send an email or call them to ask. The worst that can happen is that they'll tell you to get a permit and that's what you'll do to keep your pet.
You really don't want to be caught with an illegal pet. As far as I've heard, they rarely give you a 'second chance' and the pet is usually confiscated and euthanized.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

We don't know that answer, the only way you're going to find out for sure is to contact Fish and Wildlife in Maine and ask them.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

To answer in a different way: if the state requires a permit to keep an animal, then it would be illegal to keep that animal without the permit. So you need to obtain the permit to legally have the animal. Your real problem is whether or not you are able to get the permit. So you need to contact the people in charge of that and see if you can get it or not and how to go about it.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Here is a link to the Maine IF&W site with numbers to call about permits.

http://www.maine.gov/ifw/wildlife/human/regulations/unrestricted.html


----------

